# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Recomendaciones para cerco vivo

## iesqueche

Consulta: que tipo de planta me recomiendan para cerco vivo? las caracteristicas que necesito son las siguientes: 
Que no ocupe mucho espacio, pues necesito optimizar el espacio que dispongo que no es mucho... no quisiers tener arboles 
Que no requiera mucha agua, de hecho es para cercar un terreno en la zona de Bella union (Acari), es decir es un clima parecido a Ica. 
Que no atraiga a plagas pues la intencion es delimitar una plantacion de frutalesTemas similares: MOTOSIERRA CORTASETO ORILLADOR BORDEADOR DESBROZADOR CORTADOR RAMAS ARBOL PALMERAS LARGO ALCANCE LONG REACH EXTENSION COSECHAR COSECHADOR FRUTALES MANGO LUCUMA QUINUA KIWICHA CORTAR CERCO VIVO ECUADOR CONSULTORIO DE BERRIES: ¡TRANSMISIÓN EN VIVO! Artículo: Misión coreana da recomendaciones para mejorar oferta exportable de café y fibra de alpaca en corredor económico del sur Recomendaciones Sembrar Palta Hass 21 recomendaciones para el siglo XXI

----------


## Columba Perú

Hola,
Una buena combinación es huaranguillo con uña de gato, si le quieres dar más consistencia incluye aliso.  Sólo requiere aun riego para iniciar (riego por goteo) y es muy rápido y eficiente.  Puede requerir algo de poda de formación para compactarlo, pero nada más.  Yo lo tengo en Cañete n una zona árida y salina. 
COLUMBA PERÚ

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, iesqueche

----------


## iesqueche

inicialmente cada cuanto tiempo debo regar?  estos cultivos pueden llegar a 2 metros de altura?

----------


## Columba Perú

Este cerco puede llegar a más de 3 metros, y es muy decorativo; eso sí, no pasa ningún depredador, de cuatro o dos patas, ni un gato.  Tienes que regar inicialmente por goteo una vez por semana en verano, o cada dos semanas en invierno.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------

